# Making the tail tuft on the end of a lions tail?



## FluffyRach (Feb 27, 2012)

hi,i'm FluffyRach and I'm new to Fur Affinity and the forums so sorry if i ask a question thats already been answered or putting this question in the wrong area ^^"

So i'm planning to make my first tail,a lion's tail, for Supanova,a pop culture con.I've planned everything out and it's going smoothly so far,but I'm stuck with one thing.The tail tuft.

I'm not sure if I should buy a brown version of the fur im using as,well fur,or use something else.To anyone who makes tails,could you suggest a way to make the tail tuft and how I can sew/stitch it on the end?Thanks for the help and sorry if this is a dumb question  ^^"


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 28, 2012)

Make the tail normaly and make sure to use long fur, then once it's sewn together shave the shaft of the tail very short and leave the tip of the tail unsaved. And there you go a lion tale:grin:


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 28, 2012)

You could use yarn. Make sort of a tassle in the color you want, then brush it out with a dog slicker brush. Should come out really soft and fluffy. (Google "yarn tail" if you're having a hard time imagining that.)


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 28, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> You could use yarn. Make sort of a tassle in the color you want, then brush it out with a dog slicker brush. Should come out really soft and fluffy. (Google "yarn tail" if you're having a hard time imagining that.)



He could always buy a tassle


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2012)

Either yarn or a longer grain of fur.

When I make lion tails, I use a shot fur (like seal for instance) and then a longer pile length (like Palomino fox which has a 3+inch pile length).


----------

